# TCP/IP Networking to different providers



## Jean-Claude (Apr 17, 2020)

I have multiple machines on my network, using a single internet connection (my network is 192.168.1.x/24)

Because of COVAD, I am working from home, but the family is still using a bulk of my internet connection causing my work VPN to slowdown.

I want to add a second Internet connection (lets call it provider1 (.1) and provider2 (.2) for the discussion).

If I set both routers up on my lan, as 192.168.1.1 and 192.1638.1.2, and then set a static route on my desktop to tell it all traffic for the IP address of my work VPN goes to .2 (provider 2), is there any reason people can think of for why this would not work?

Any traffic from my desktop that was not destined the ip address of my VPN concentrator at work, would go to .1 (and therefore get natted as it does currently), anything for work would go .2, and get natted to match that network.  Hence, my work VPN traffic would have it's own dedicated internet access route, and they kids surfing netflix or Amazon won't slow me down.

Am I missing something?  Before I get the new connection installed, I'd like to get a sanity check to see if this really would work this easily.

(I want to keep my desktop on my LAN as I also want to be able to access my existing file server..  FYI, the software VPN connection my employer uses does support access to devices on my local network as this is working already today).


----------



## Lamia (Apr 17, 2020)

Sure, it can be done using multiple routing tables and adjusting your firewall (PF) to choose the proper routing table for each traffic.

Alternatively, if you don't have a second Internet source yet, you could prioritise traffic in such a way that the VPN's take the highest priority; your will also set it at the pf.conf using ALTQ   with your choice method -CBCQ/Scheduling/etc. 

You can as well do both.

You may have to add support  for them in the kernel conf and rebuild your kernel for.


----------

